# cloth diapers at the hospital?



## hottmomma (May 8, 2006)

Anybody going to or have used cloth while in the hospital after birth?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I used disposable because the first bowel movements can be tough to clean off the diaper.


----------



## hottmomma (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, it can be annoying. I'm using flats this time ( easier to get clean) and I have allergies to the stuff in disposables. Just wondered if anybody else had used cloth and how that went for them.


----------



## chispita (Jun 15, 2011)

We ended up in a hospital last time that happens to offer cloth, it was great! Next time, if we have to transfer, will probably take my own cloth from home, enough for 2 days or so, and have a friend take them home and our nanny wash them if we need to stay longer than that.


----------



## healthystuff (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm cloth diapering my baby too. BTW its nice to be back again! :x


----------



## mariarheateddy (Aug 3, 2015)

my aunt has an experience .
Yeah its kinda annoying


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

I used cloth in the hospital with my 2nd and 3rd babies, the staff was super impressed and not at all bothered, esp. since baby never left the room and I (or H) did all the diaper changes.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

We use cloth in the hospital. Meconium staining is just a wives tale. It comes right out in the wash just like everything else. I've never known anyone to have an issue with it, but everyone who's never dealt with it swears it stains. Kind of like the way everyone who's never used a cloth diaper will tell you how gross and difficult it is. 

I don't think the hospital staff was even aware of what diapers we used, except when I was packing to take my first home. It only came up because the nurse was trying to load us up with extra supplies.


----------



## CrunchyParent (Mar 13, 2007)

I bought one pack of NB "Green" sposies for each kid. Honestly, I just didn't want the extra worry about keeping track of my diapers in the hospital when I knew I'd be giving a new baby my full attention. They all went right into cloth when we got home.


----------



## profe (Aug 19, 2015)

I used cloth with my second in the hospital. Nurse looked at me a little funny when I rejected her disposable and told her dh would put him in cloth. We also had zero trouble getting the meconium out. Sprayed right off.


----------



## mysisalina (May 21, 2016)

I was "not allowed" to cloth my baby at the hospital, being told it was unsanitary.. ??? I was in a quite unsanitary South American hospital, lol. The staff was dumbfounded that I had only cloth diapers and they took disposables from the poor little teenage momma in the bed next to me for my baby!


----------



## chiaus (Jan 20, 2015)

I think a disposable diapers will be better in Hospital use.
If you do like cloth diaper, you can use them after babies left hospital:grin:


----------



## bestmomideas (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm a big fan of disposable diapers mainly because I don't want something else to clean up


----------



## kennethj11 (Jun 17, 2014)

Actually, I used disposable diapers when my kid was born as I wasn't well for washing the cloth diapers. But, using cloth diapers is so much better for kids as my baby got diaper rash on the second day.
It's better you go with cloth diapers.


----------

